# Serious: Suspicious package



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Yesterday I received a package from UPS. The return address was a mail drop off business in Washington. Inside I found 8 cigars that were still in cello but had no bands. each cigar was placed inside a plastic baggy that were numbered individually 1 through 8. There was a 2 page printed note inside titled "Cigar Test". It gave a brief description of each cigar. It said to record my thoughts on each one and the data would be collected later. It also had some basic cigar info on what to look for in a good cigar. There was no info on the sender. No name, address, telephone number, nothing.

I am fairly new here so is this a game or a gift? I have checked with everyone I know and it did not come from any of them. If this is a bomb or gift I am very grateful. I just need to know that these things are safe. My wife wants me to throw them out but they look so good. I just can't smoke these or place them with my other sticks not having more info. Any ideas?


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm sure its safe. Someones probly wants you to do a review. I bet there some very good smokes in the bunch.


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Definitely I would assume they are safe as this site is great!! 
Enjoy!!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Of course its safe! Just a mystery cigar sampler/ review. Have fun!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

If you don't trust them I will dispose of them properly for you. lol


----------



## cmk325i (Jan 25, 2008)

LoL thats awesome


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

cmk325i said:


> LoL thats awesome


 Yeah thats the shit


----------



## Jimbo57 (Aug 15, 2009)

Cigary said:


> If you don't trust them I will dispose of them properly for you. lol


Dang. Bet me to it!


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

They are probably some seriously good sticks in there. Enjoy and give us your reviews.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Enjoy them. 
Post your thoughts and whomever sent them will probly share the names of them and we may be suprized. I was sent a mystery cigar, smoked it, oved it, then the BOTL told me what it was and was totaly shocked that it was a $3 house blend! Goes to show you that good cigars don't always have to be expensive~

982


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

I just ran a similiar review/contest... This stuff is fun to watch.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Jimbo57 said:


> Dang. Bet me to it!


3rd in line!


----------



## dmisc (Dec 1, 2009)

eh...i'll take bag #7.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

So, where should I post my thoughts and guesses on these? I didn't really see a mystery stick thread or appropriate place to put it. I am kind of a noob still so thanks for any help.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

there safe...enjoy them


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

It's a game_ and_ a gift. You can post your thoughts right in here if you'd like; that way, people reading will know how you got them. Have fun with it; this is a pretty cool thing! 

I'm sure they're safe, but if you're not sure, _don't_ throw them out. If you're really not comfortable smoking them yourself (or you're feeling pressure from your wife) just pay them forward to someone else here so they can take over. It's not worth causing stress in your life.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Jimbo57 said:


> Dang. Bet me to it!


You know what they say Jimbo,,the early worm gets the bird!:banana:


----------



## MrLexus (Dec 31, 2009)

Ill take stick #6 off your hands. Looks tastey


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

That's awesome, enjoy, and look forward to your reviews.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

cigary said:


> if you don't trust them i will dispose of them properly for you. Lol


/\ what he said /\


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

You sure you didn't offer to do a tasting for someone on here???


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Coop D said:


> You sure you didn't offer to do a tasting for someone on here???


Nope. I am still trying to learn my way around these vast forums and figure things out. I figured by now someone would have stepped up and said something. The silence raises my suspicions even more. I do have the name of who sent them, Mary Scheff, by calling the postal store who took the package. The telephone number she used is not a working number. All of these things seem off to me. Bad number, no return address, no name (in or on the package), odd letter.

I guess the 11 years in law enforcement made me overly paranoid. I have looked them over and am really hoping to solve this mystery so I can smoke them and say thanks. If I don't figure this out a few friends have offered to take them off my hands. I won't smoke them without knowing a little more.

Hope you guys don't think I am being an ass and mostly likely this is a mystery game but I like to take the side of caution on things.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

That is really odd!!! Those sheets look like some I have seen posted before for tasting reviews, but they are almost always never a blind bomb review.

Maybe it's a convict getting back at you for slamming their head against the hood of a police car??? #4 was stuck in their pants for your smoking pleasure!!!!

Well, hope you figure it out!!!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

What an odd event indeed! IDK maybe have some of your law enforcement buddies do a broad spectrum test on a small clipping off the foot of one? lol Or you could just smoke 'em and see what happens. Hopefully no pink elephants and dancing trees happen!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Pink elephants are nice... It's those damn Spiders I hate!!!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAH! THEY'RE ALL OVER ME! GET EM OFFFFFF!!!!!! *puff puff puff*:hide:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I can't feel my face...


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

lol I can!


And it's furry! :O


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey Isaac... I have a Suspicious PACKAGE for you!!!!

:laugh:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

OHZ NOEZ! Idunwant any of your package, sir! *click at your own risk!*


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I know better then to do that!!!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Hahaha yeah, white isn't really your color man! Shows skid... nevermind family forum LOL!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

<_<

>_>

*breathes in...*
aaaannyyyywaaaayyyyyyy.... lolol i think we totally jacked poor OP's thread


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Most posts with both of us on them tend to go sour quickly....


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

lol ahaha wondertwinsssss ACTIVATE! 

Form of... A CREDO!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> It's a game_ and_ a gift. You can post your thoughts right in here if you'd like; that way, people reading will know how you got them. Have fun with it; this is a pretty cool thing!
> 
> I'm sure they're safe, but if you're not sure, _don't_ throw them out. If you're really not comfortable smoking them yourself (or you're feeling pressure from your wife) just pay them forward to someone else here so they can take over. It's not worth causing stress in your life.


+1

If they don't rattle of make ticking sounds you will be fine. :smile: Obviously someone wanted to PIF and this is their way of doing so. That's the great thing about this brotherhood. Smoke them, enjoy them and give us your thoughts. I have done a few mystery stick reviews and they are a lot of fun. Hope this helps. :smoke2:


----------



## MrLexus (Dec 31, 2009)

I think it would to to much of a conicidence that you are on this site and got a mystery package but I do understnad your curiousity about an unknown package arriving with no information. Best of luck and I look forward a review!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I am surprised the original sender hasn't cleared this up. 

We are all in this for the right reasons, in my belief... but this is an understandable situation where at least a private PM could clear things up and keep SOME anonymity... and save the lives of these poor bastard cigars... 

Well, save them to be lit on fire anyway.


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

I am sure the mystery will be solved sooner than later. I bet fake info was used from the person who sent them to make them anon...possibly until the reviews are done?


----------



## MrLexus (Dec 31, 2009)

Magnate said:


> I am surprised the original sender hasn't cleared this up.
> 
> We are all in this for the right reasons, in my belief... but this is an understandable situation where at least a private PM could clear things up and keep SOME anonymity... and save the lives of these poor bastard cigars...
> 
> Well, save them to be lit on fire anyway.


Maybe they havent been on the forum. It is only a few days after the new year. I want it to get figured out so I can check out the review and what the sticks are!


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Coop D and eyesack thanks for jacking this. You guys had me LMAO! 

I think I will go ahead and sacrifice one of these sticks sometime this week with a fiery death. I will post my thoughts and a guess of what it might be. Honestly these sticks look really good and in all fairness the cigar hobby has truly wonderful generous people and I am sure this is just a blessing in disguise for me. 

I will post my thoughts here after I give one a try. Maybe someone will lurk by and say boo I gotcha.


----------



## Nitrosportman (Oct 26, 2009)

any update??


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

No word from anyone. Might smoke one this weekend.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

My brother-in-law Ray (aka Padron here at Puff) got to see this package this last weekend. He decided to take one for the team and I let him pick out one of the 8. Keep in mind I have kept these in a box away from all of my other cigars and haven't done a thing with them. He thought they all looked delicious and I agree.

He calls me up last night and tells me it is by far the best cigar he has ever smoked in his life. We got to discussing things and based on his past smoking experience the cigar was reminiscent of an ISOM cigar. I was recently gifted a ISOM cigar and have to say the overall construction, look, feel of these are very similar. Talked with a friend tonight who said all ISOM cigars have a triple cap. I checked these over and sure enough all of them have triple caps.

I have an idea of where and who these are from even though he denied sending them. Going to smoke them all up. I won't be able to guess what they are since my experience is very limited but I can't wait now. Ray didn't die so no matter where they came from they must be safe and i shall enjoy. What a nice gift!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

See, I told you you should have sent them to me! Now you have to smoke them... 

LOL! Enjoy!!


----------



## tlempke (Jun 3, 2009)

What a cool gift! If they are ISOM's maybe after all 8 have been smoked the original sender will make themselves known and provide a list of what the smokes were for you. Gotta love the generosity on these forums and between B/SOTL in general.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Even if these aren't ISOM my brother-in-law was way impressed so I know they are good. I am excited and ready to get started this weekend. I am not experienced with ISOM so I could never possibly guess what they are. One of them actually looks exactly like my Cohiba in a bigger size. Anyways I will report back here with some info on them when they are all sacrificed.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Looking forward to your report with anticipation and jealousy!


----------

